# Trick to see your OLD dashboard



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Log on to the driver dashboard on your phone. The old dashboard will start to load first then the new one will appear after a second or two. Simply stop loading the page before the new one appears and you can navigate the old dashboard before the latest update. This works for me anyway. You must have desktop view enabled before trying. Yes, some data may be incorrect though.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

But this ability to view the old dashboard is about to go away soon! Pfft!


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

It's already crapping out, as pointed in other posts. Ratings / Trips / Earnings showing incorrect data. 

The puppet-master is cutting the strings. 

Meh.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> It's already crapping out, as pointed in other posts. Ratings / Trips / Earnings showing incorrect data.
> 
> The puppet-master is cutting the strings.
> 
> Meh.


I hate the fact that I cannot down load the invoices for the day. And of course, not being able to see the 1,7,30,365 day windows sucks as well.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The old dashboard no longer shows any sort of rating. "-" for your 1/7/30/365 average, "0" for your overall. Number of trips and fare totals seem to be correct now, though.

Not sure what you mean by downloading the invoices for the day. You can still get the old daily csv file for the day from the old Partner Invoices page, plus you can download the weekly report before the week is over from the new Invoices page.


----------



## DeamonOfDistance (Aug 26, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I hate the fact that I cannot down load the invoices for the day. And of course, not being able to see the 1,7,30,365 day windows sucks as well.


huh, I continue to use https://partners.uber.com/#!/invoices without any problems, cause I too like to view my daily stats...


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Lo and behold, it's working for me again. And I got a 3 yesterday


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> But this ability to view the old dashboard is about to go away soon! Pfft!


I think this work around capability to access the old dashboard is gone, which makes Sherpa's method for collecting and emailing them pay statements unworkable -- correct? I'd like to use Sherpa, but Sherpa does not seem to realize -- or has not come up with a solution to -- the fact that we can no longer access pay statements via the old dashboard. Please advise if you know differently, but I just recently got an email from Sherpa providing the same (no longer working) instruction for accessing and emailing them your Uber pay statements -- however, that method ain't working no more! Thanks!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Please advise if you know differently,


You know a lot more than I, about using SherpaShare. 
Perhaps @Ryder P will come on the forum to help soon. I will contact him.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You know a lot more than I, about using SherpaShare.
> Perhaps @Ryder P will come on the forum to help soon. I will contact him.


Thanks, I just saw your Tweet!


----------



## Ryder P (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for the invite chi1cabby. Yes, we're aware of Uber's frequent changes and doing our best to respond so you can have all of your CSV's included on Sherpa. We've heard that Uber does not send CSV's on the new dashboard despite it showing that an email has been sent. What we recommend for now is putting the pressure on Uber support, to explain to them that statements are not getting sent and you need them for your own tracking. Thanks for your help on this front - any support or emailing will go a long way! Best, Ryder, co-founder, SherpaShare PS - We're open to creative solutions if you have them. Feel free to share your thoughts.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks, Ryder! For those of you on Twitter, it is often possible to get Uber DC's attention on that platform. Here is a sample tweet -- feel free to modify:

@Uber_DC Why can't I get copies of pay statements emailed to me when I click on CSV in the driver portal? Not working?


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Still works on linux


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Here is the reply I got for Uber DC -- does this help us at all @Ryder P? Does this provide a way for drivers to forward their data to Sherpa in a useable format? Thanks!

[email protected] (Uber)

Oct 21 08:47

Hi ____,

Thanks for your email. You can always find your detailed trip and payment history on http://partners.uber.com/

1) Login with the same credentials you use for the UberDriver app on the iPhone.

2) The "Dashboard" tab shows you all of your completed trips and the amount charged to riders.

3) The "Invoice" tab shows you payment history.

4) To get more details about each invoice, click on the ""PDF"" link to get emailed a detailed summary of each trip.

Uber also emails you a payment statement at the end of every payment cycle. Here's how to read it:


Gross Fare: The total amount charged to the rider
Uber Commission: The service fee you pay Uber to license the app. This is determined on a per trip basis and is a percentage of the gross fare.
Tolls: This accounts for any tolls that you may have paid with the rider in the car.
Miscellaneous Payout: Any payment that is not captured by a trip (Cleaning Fee, Trip Incentive, iPhone Deposit)
For a helpful reminder on how to download your invoices, please watch the following link: http://t.uber.com/GetInvoice.

Best,

Jahmal
Uber Support

Want to increase your earnings? Share your partner promo code with new riders and earn $$. Learn more here: http://www.uberdcpartners.com/referriders/

Thanks,


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

So to answer my own question -- no, this reply does not respond to my inquiry about why the CSV feature does not work -- clicking on it still does not send me an email as it is supposed to do, as a means of exporting my data for Sherpa analytics.

Way to avoid answering the question, Uber!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Way to avoid answering the question, Uber!


@Ryder P & SherpaShare just responded on Twitter with the link:

*Request better access to your Uber statements*
https://www.sherpashare.com/share/request-better-access-to-your-uber-statements/


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

There shall be no history - Uber makes the history!


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Ryder P & SherpaShare just responded on Twitter with the link:
> 
> *Request better access to your Uber statements*
> https://www.sherpashare.com/share/request-better-access-to-your-uber-statements/


Thanks! I will keep trying, but am not encouraged by the canned non-response I received upon my initial inquiry to Uber DC.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

OK, not that it will do any good but I wrote back to Uber DC "partner" support, explaining that they did not answer my question and clarifying why I need my data in CSV format. I also tweeted to both @Ubder_DC and @Uber Sigh.... 


Hi There - 
Thanks, but you did not really answer my question. Let me try explaining again why I need my driver data provided to me via email the CSV format. This format allows me to do perform the analytics I need to optimize my driving strategies and for tax purposes. It gives me a spreadsheet that looks like the attached screen shot. 
Can I please get my reports in this format upon request, as in the past? Can you restore the functionality to click on CSV and be emailed my pay statement in this spreadsheet format, please? 
If not, why not? Thank you!
Best,-


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Tried sending them an email about the dashboard a while ago as well and got the same automatic response. Maybe if we avoid the keyword "dashboard" they will get the email?


----------



## diggable (Sep 6, 2014)

yup, that csv has never worked. I know how development works, if there's enough fire lit up then they'll work on it. what's our current workaround on this? other than typing it manually arrrrghkkk!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Let's light some fire underneath this:


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No problem here with my dispatch board, except of course the $ #'s.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2jxbp0


----------

